# Авиация > Современность >  Фундаментальный труд: "Авиация России"

## Холостяк

Главкомом ВВС России генералом Зелиным А. принято решение создать фундаментальный труд и выпустить в свет издание "Авиация России". В конце апреля, согласно указаниям ГК ВВС, начальник штаба ВВС подписал письмо и отправил в войска о сборе материалов в издание. Это и фотографии, документы, всевозмозная информация... В издание войдут и биографические данные о выдающихся личностях в нашей военной Авиации, о конструкторах, летчиках, инженерах, техниках... Так же в издание войдут рассказы о боевом пути и открытая информация об авиационных полках, дивизиях, воздушных армиях наших доблестных военно-воздушных сил с момента их образования до сегодняшнего дня, в том числе описание и документы о наиболее знаменательных воздушных операциях и воздушных боях как во время двух Мировых войн, так и в вооруженных конфликтах, где принимали героическое участие наши летчики....
Ответственным за сбор материалов назначен военно-научный комитет ВВС во главе с Начальником ВНК ВВС - Помощником ГК ВВС по военно-научной работе... Назначено финансирование проекта. Определены сроки передачи материалов в ВНК ВВС - заканчивающиеся в июле месяце.
То ли это будет одна книга или несколько томов зависит от собранного материала.

Я думаю, что у кого есть действительно серьезные материалы и наработки, исторические фотографии, современные фотографии и тот кто болеет за нашу Авиацию - тот может принять участие в этом проекте.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Идея, конечно, хорошая, вот только как бы не вышла какая-нибудь лажа... (как это часто бывает). А так-желаю удачи этому Проекту! Если выйдет действительно достойный результат-то обязательно приобрету себе 1 экземпляр.

Вот только кому будет принадлежать авторское право, если это, по сути, "OpenSource" продукт? Четвертую часть ГК РФ кто-нибудь читал? Вот вам и подводный камень.

Да и не сказано ничего про предполагаемый тираж этого издания и когда оно вообще попадет на прилавки и по какой будет цене. Я уважаю авиацию, тем более российскую, НО платить за книгу (многотомник) несколько тысяч-это... Как бы данный труд не оказался изданием "для высшего общества".

А вообще я больше поддерживаю концепцию выпуска патриотических журналов по ВВС, подобно американским, которые Вы приводили на страницах данного форума. Но, безусловно, так же необходимо иметь и некий "базовый" труд по авиации, который можно приводить как правдивый источник информации. 

Надеюсь, что данный Проект реализуется, причем в самом лучшем и, главное, ЧЕСТНОМ виде, без всяких приукрашиваний и фантастики (т.к. честности-то сейчас как раз и не хватает...).

----------


## AC

1) Дело хорошее.

2) Завсит все не от ВНК ВВС и не от Зелина, а от того, кто реально будет писать и редактировать, а также от того, доступ к каким архивам и документам они получат. Ясно одно -- пересказ известных фактов никого не интересует.

3) Обнадеживает, что изданные официальные фолианты по истории 37 и 61 ВА (ДА и ВТА) ВВС вполне удались, хотя далеко не идеальны.

4) Пугает глобальность как всегда -- "Авиация России", не меньше. Да напишите нормальную первую официальную историю ВВС, которой нет до сих пор, -- и Зелина долго будут вспоминать хорошим словом.

5) В один том такая история ВВС не влезет, в противном случае будет мурзилка.

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Идея хорошая... Авторское право естественно за ВВС России. Кто конкретно это будет компоновать в структуру... Хм... Как я знаю, людей там достаточно, как сказать, будет скорее всего воплощением коллективной мысли... Естественно, все будут корректировать ветераны и руководство. Кстати подобная книга с яркими картинками была. Она была подарочным экземпляром для высшего руководства и иностранцев... Официальная стоимость одной 4000 рублей.

Вот то, что от Зелина не зависит - не соглашусь. Он это и продвигает... Так что от него и зависит... Главное - начало дано, указания в части, ВУЗы, НИИ пошли... Теперь не потерять энтузиазм и настрой, и конечно же финансирование... Хотя.., разговаривал с одним знакомым, так он несколько пессимистично настроен.... Причина та, что в частях этим делом заниматься некому и нет желания. Все делается по команде, в обязаловке. Командиры скорее всего захотят увидеть себя в этой книге и отправят фото себя-любимых. Беспокоит, что для отмазки некоторые представят фото и инфу, что действительно с ветеранами и документами на местах будут работать плохо... По уму ведь подготовить информацию и документы, к примеру в боевом полку, надо серьезно потрудиться. Это и собрать документы по созданию, боевой работе, ветеранах, собрать исторические фото, оцифровать, сделать копии документов на которых базируется справка о полку, боевом пути, наградах, сделать качественные фундаментальные современные фото (и не командира во всевозможных "позах", а реальные)..., выбрать-рассказать и представить документы о знаменательном воздушном бое или историческом событии в жизни полка... Ведь и геральдика и фалеристика ВВС имеет огромное "поле"... Так что - ого-го!

----------


## juky-puky

> Но, безусловно, так же необходимо иметь и некий "базовый" труд по авиации, который можно приводить как правдивый источник информации.


- Тогда Вам сюда: 
http://www.moscowbooks.ru/book.asp?id=157990



> Надеюсь, что данный Проект реализуется, причем в самом лучшем и, главное, ЧЕСТНОМ виде, без всяких приукрашиваний и фантастики (т.к. честности-то сейчас как раз и не хватает...).


- Наивный мечтатель...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> - Тогда Вам сюда: 
> http://www.moscowbooks.ru/book.asp?id=157990


Считаешь краткий справочник "Джейн" источником "правдивой" информации???





> - - Наивный мечтатель...

----------


## Холостяк

Значит для информации. Я не из ВНК ВВС и не работаю непосредственно с проектом. Я готовлю материал от своей части. Точной консультации по тонкостям работы над трудом дать не могу. Единственно могу, будучи на Черной, заглянуть в ВНК и узнать что к чему. Для участия в проекте обращаться в ВНК ВВС. В письме Начштаба ВВС есть телефоны. Так же их можно узнать тут: http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/1283/index.shtml

Я бы на форуме указал номера телефонов ВНК ВВС для контактов по сбору материалов указанные в письме Начальника штаба ВВС, но письмо ДСПшное (для служебного пользования), то есть я не уполномочен это делать и мне как кадровому за это "люлей" могут выписать...

Как мне сказали, что финансирование выделено и соответственно должна и быть оплата за действительно хороший материал о нашей Авиации.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Интересно, а какой временной отрезок будет охватывать этот фундаментальный труд???

----------


## juky-puky

> Считаешь краткий справочник "Джейн" источником "правдивой" информации???


- Кошерней "Справочника по вооружениям" ГРУ ГШ ВС РФ.  :Cool:

----------


## juky-puky

> Интересно, а какой временной отрезок будет охватывать этот фундаментальный труд???


- Надо полагать, с 20 июля 1882 г,  от самолёта Можайского:
http://www.navy.ru/history/b-mozhaisky.htm

----------


## Д.М.Л

> - Надо полагать, с 20 июля 1882 г,  от самолёта Можайского:
> http://www.navy.ru/history/b-mozhaisky.htm


Тогда это получится не менее полутора десятков томов. Я занимаюсь историей русской авиации, вернее биографиями лётчиков, ставших таковыми до конца 1917. Так вот мы как-то прикидывали с друзьями, если брать только этот период: сведения о людях-лётчики, летнабы,воздухоплаватели,у  чёные.конструкторы и т.д, должны занять не менее 5 томов. А ещё авиатехника, а ещё производители и авиашколы. И это только период до конца 1917. Сколько же томов займёт ВСЯ история ВВС???

----------


## Mad_cat

> Тогда Вам сюда:
> http://www.moscowbooks.ru/book.asp?id=157990


Сколько стоит и какую инфу содержит?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - 
> - Наивный мечтатель...


Ага! Он самый!  :Biggrin: 




> Сколько стоит и какую инфу содержит?


В Питере стоит порядка 400-600 целковых. В инете может дешевле. Инфа только по самолетам-краткое описание, история создания, ТТХ и фотка.

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати некоторые , в том числе и я, без проблем бесплатно предоставляют некоторый материал. Реально хочется внести свою лепту в труд о нашей Авиации...

Относительно использования всяких зарубежных справочников типа "Джейн" в написании своей же истории - даже нормально мыслящий человек и не упоминал бы об этом... Эти парни только и пытаются узнать-разузнать у нас, и если не узнали, то выдумать про нас (что в большинстве своем и делают). А типа мы еще должны, чтобы написать свою историю и о себе, будем их расспрашивать о нас самих же... Хммм... Это уже "клиника". Это все равно, что ЦРУ еще про себя спросить и написать их "версию"... Ха-ха-ха!

То, что Зелин дал указание заниматься этим трудом не Управление по воспитательной работе, а именно структуру НИИ ВВС - уже говорит само за себя. Замполиты бы в большинстве своем продвигали бы ПиаР, и во главу ставили именно рекламу ВВС. Но наука дело другое... Подход будет другой. Хотя гордости за Авиацию, патриотизму - иметь место.

----------


## маска

> [COLOR=black]Эти парни только и пытаются узнать-разузнать у нас, и если не узнали, то выдумать про нас .Хотя гордости за Авиацию, патриотизму - иметь место.


Вобщем будет скорее всего как всегда:"У нас есть ТАКОЕ оружие,но мы вам о нем не раскажем".

----------


## Холостяк

> Вобщем будет скорее всего как всегда:"У нас есть ТАКОЕ оружие,но мы вам о нем не раскажем".


Этож не СПРАВОЧНИК или ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЮ пишут!! Если б задача была написать справочник по Авиации - его так бы и назвали, так же и по энциклопедии. В данном случае речь и идея о фундаментальном труде. Судя по разговорам о проекте и содержанию письма, понятно, что это в большей степени публицистика хоть и с популярным справочно-историческим материалом...
К примеру амеры выпустили вот такое издание о своей авиации к 60 летнему юбилею. Тут вехи развития, немного о техники, о подразделениях, известные люди в их военной авиации, их победы, их герои... Как пишите; "... у нас есть такое, было такое, но мы вам об этом не расскажем..." К примеру вот размещаю обложку и странички. Вот тут атомная бомбардировка Японии и убийство мирных гражданских людей у них как героизм и знаменательная дата в их авиации.... Но об этом они не пишут, что женщин и детей массово изничтожили..., а пишут что было, что герои и радуются этому...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> К примеру амеры выпустили вот такое издание о своей авиации к 60 летнему юбилею. Тут вехи развития, немного о техники, о подразделениях, известные люди в их военной авиации, их победы, их герои... Как пишите; "... у нас есть такое, было такое, но мы вам об этом не расскажем..." К примеру вот размещаю обложку и странички. Вот тут атомная бомбардировка Японии и убийство мирных гражданских людей у них как героизм и знаменательная дата в их авиации.... Но об этом они не пишут, что женщин и детей массово изничтожили..., а пишут что было, что герои и радуются этому...


Вот я про такие издания и писал.

----------


## AC

> ...пишут что было, что герои и радуются этому...


А про "героев" я там не нашел что-то ничего...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> В Питере стоит порядка 400-600 целковых. В инете может дешевле. Инфа только по самолетам-краткое описание, история создания, ТТХ и фотка.


раз уж зашла речь, а есть ли какая-нибудь подробная иллюстрированная энциклопедия в бумажном виде. Что-то вроде книжной версии уголка неба?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> раз уж зашла речь, а есть ли какая-нибудь подробная иллюстрированная энциклопедия в бумажном виде. Что-то вроде книжной версии уголка неба?


Я видел много разных глянцевых энциклопедий по этой теме, но такое ощущение, что писали их дилетанты и "эхперты". Например, сравнение Ми-24 и UH-60, B-52 и Ту-160, но самый класс-Ка-29 и AH-64D...  :Eek:   :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще мне очень интересно узнать, что входит в понятие "авиация России". Строго говоря. это должно закончиться 17-18 годами 20 века и продолжиться с 91 года. Потому, что в промежутке с 17 года по 91 была авиация СССР. А после 91 года авиации России, по-моему, хвастаться просто нечем.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вообще мне очень интересно узнать, что входит в понятие "авиация России". Строго говоря. это должно закончиться 17-18 годами 20 века и продолжиться с 91 года. Потому, что в промежутке с 17 года по 91 была авиация СССР. А после 91 года авиации России, по-моему, хвастаться просто нечем.


Часто - радует, что у нас в большенстве своем умные и разумные люди еще остались и причем не все такие строгие....

Вот про "СССР-Россия" ну не могу ответить - я не Будда! Однако точно могу сказать, что за период с 1917(18) года по 1991 год рассказывать в этот труде об авиации Соединенных Штатов Америки уж точно не будут! Хе-хе-хе!

Конечно вопросом на вопрос отвечать плохо, но бывают моменты когда это надо. Сейчас это тот случай...

1.Обязательно чем то хвастаться? 
2. И у нас что с 1991 года авиаторы, летчики, инженеры, техники не трудились? 
3. Что авиаторы, летчики, инженеры, техники, конструктора  с 1991 года перестали выполнять свой воинский и служебный долг?

Да наоборот, как сказал один ветеран - низкий поклон простым авиаторам, что сохранили нам Авиацию, что делали и делают свой нелегкий труд, что в те годы которые можно сравнить с тяжелыми годами войны, когда и нет запчастей, топлива, нормального снабжения, перебои с денежным довольствием - однако ЛЕТАЛИ И ЛЕТАЕМ! И все благодаря нашим людям! О них всех пофамильно надо написать! Может и высокие слова - но реальные! Может всякие дебилы начнут как обычно сравнивать эти слова с замполитовскими, оттого, что боятся и ненавидят замполитов когда те не давали им прятаться за спины других авиаторов и проявлять свои национальные черты характера - то это их засранная проблема! Они своим дерьмом и других рады вымазать... Пусть какают своей кашерной пищей и это втирают себе в разные места! 
Поэтому обязательно период с 1991 года будет раскрыт. И о том как наши летчики бандитов в горах Кавказа давили, о тех кто геройски погиб - обязательно надо написать....

----------


## AC

> Конечно вопросом на вопрос отвечать плохо, но бывают моменты когда это надо. Сейчас это тот случай...
> 
> 1.Обязательно чем то хвастаться? 
> 2. И у нас что с 1991 года авиаторы, летчики, инженеры, техники не трудились? 
> 3. Что авиаторы, летчики, инженеры, техники, конструктора  с 1991 года перестали выполнять свой воинский и служебный долг?


Холостяк, Вы ли это???!!!
Неужели все-таки бывают моменты?!  :Biggrin: 

1) Хвастаться вообще никогда не надо.
2-3) Фактов, фактов больше! Фактов, про то, как они конкретно трудились -- и будет незряшная, по крайней мере, книга.
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Так, уточнение по фундаментальному труду:

Полное наименование - *"АВИАЦИЯ РОССИИ. БИОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ"*.
Значит все таки - энциклопедия. Прошу прощения за некоторые неточности ранее. Количество томов пока не определено. Финансирование есть. Письмо под подписью Начальника штаба ВВС от 28 апреля 2008 года разослано. Срок подачи материалов от частей, ВУЗов, НИИ, ремзав до 20 июля 2008 года. Все собирается в ВНК ВВС... Руководит Председатель ВНК ВВС - Помошник ГК ВВС по военно-научной работе.

----------


## AC

> Так, уточнение по фундаментальному труду:
> Полное наименование - *"АВИАЦИЯ РОССИИ. БИОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ"*.
> Значит все таки - энциклопедия...


Да еще и биографическая...  :Confused:  :Eek:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Так, уточнение по фундаментальному труду:
> 
> Полное наименование - *"АВИАЦИЯ РОССИИ. БИОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ"*.


Так про технику вообще ничего не будет чтоль? Про нее, конечно, и так много написано, но все же... :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Про технику. Сегодня получил 5-ый номер "АиК" со статьё Зелина "ВВС РОССИИ СЕГОДНЯ". Удивительная статья-оказывается в ВВС сегодня никаких проблем, все на редкость благостно: хорошо и гладко. Техника выше всяких похвал (по прежнему, нет аналогов), всего хватает, налет растет, КА-50 принят на вооружение в 95-м, началось поступление в войска МИ28Н, в ближайшее время ожидается поступление нового КА-52, ну, и т.д.и.т.п. А СУ-25, оказывается в Афганистане называли "Грачем". Об этом он написал дважды. Но есть места, которые вызывают и вопросы. Такая вот интересная статейка, рекомендую.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мужики, а чё за тема-то у нас? Не пора?

----------


## Artem2

> Мужики, а чё за тема-то у нас? Не пора?


Кстати, возвращаясь к обсуждению. Вызывает вопрос название труда - "Авиация России". А речь должна идти в ней лишь о военной авиации России. Кажется, что логично так и назвать: "Военная авиация России" тогда уж.

----------


## An-Z

> Мужики, а чё за тема-то у нас? Не пора?


juky-puky, Холостяк, FLOGGER , Artem2 , Lupus Sapiens, RUS (MK), Nazar 
Всю вашу поносную кучу снёс, смотреть противно.., предупреждаю о злостном оффтопе, предлагаю перечитать правила форума. 
Для мерянья пиписками и проверки крепости яиц есть "Курилка"!

----------


## juky-puky

- *An-Z*, ведь можно было не полениться и просто перенести в ту же "Курилку" - хотя бы во избежании рецидивов этой же темы "*как гадкие пиндосы изувечили бедных япончиков*"...

----------


## An-Z

Я же просил, почитайте правила.. думаю недельки Вам хватит.. 
Переносить 6 старниц испражнений не было никакого желания.. да и смысла тоже..

----------


## Холостяк

> Кстати, возвращаясь к обсуждению. Вызывает вопрос название труда - "Авиация России". А речь должна идти в ней лишь о военной авиации России. Кажется, что логично так и назвать: "Военная авиация России" тогда уж.


Сложно сказать... Возможно хотят "объять необъятное", захватить и не только военную авиацию. Скорее не гражданскую, а экспериментальную, хоть и не принятую на вооружение. Испытатели как никак "смежники"... Хе-хе-хе!
У нас тут начали делать историческую справку по части. У нас к юбилеям готовили подобные, однако сейчас решили все сделать на основе архивных документов, практически с "чистого листа". В Подольск готовят письменные запросы и "заряжают" человека. Относительно инфы по технике в труды, то думаю все таки это обязательно. Без техники это уже не Авиация. Так что обязательно должны раскрыть тему и со всеми типами и модификациями самолетов которые принимались на вооружение ВВС и испытывались... По чести, если и рассказывать об Авиации России, то и тему формы, снаряжения и фалеристики так обязательно включить.

----------


## Холостяк

Для популяризации Авиации России и окупаемости затрат на подготовку и печать труда, Энциклопедия поступит и в свободную продажу...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Для популяризации Авиации России и окупаемости затрат на подготовку и печать труда, Энциклопедия поступит и в свободную продажу...


Конечно, это хорошо, что в свободную продажу поступит. Не хватало её еще засекретить. Но, вот, чтобы книга способствовала популяризации Авиации России-это уж дудки. Таким образом это не делается. Много ли народу прочтет эту книгу? Нет. Вот, если бы не гробили существующие музеи (например, Ходынку), создавали новые (как было задумано много лет назад в Питере), если бы в Монино не придумывали каждый год какие-то новые правила посещения (всякие там ограничения и т.п.), да было бы все это общедоступно, открыто, доброжелательно к посетителям, а экспонаты имели бы приличный вид (примерно, как на Западе), куда родители могли бы придти с детьми на весь день, рассказать им об авиации, о каждом самолете-вот это была бы популяризация. Ну, плюс к этому фильмы худ. и док. по авиации, её истории на CD, DVD и т.п. Да много можно было бы чего придумать, будь это хоть кому-то нужно в нашей стране. Но никому это не надо. Пока заметно, как минимум, наплевательство (это самое мягкое определение). Не хочется просто говорить о сознательном разрушении памяти, истории...

----------


## Nik Primopye

//Полное наименование - "АВИАЦИЯ РОССИИ. БИОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ".Количество томов пока не определено. Финансирование есть.//

Сильно смахивает на большую, сочную, жирную "панаму". 
Тем более - "...Финансирование есть..."

Ник

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Конечно, это хорошо, что в свободную продажу поступит. Не хватало её еще засекретить. Но, вот, чтобы книга способствовала популяризации Авиации России-это уж дудки. Таким образом это не делается. Много ли народу прочтет эту книгу? Нет. Вот, если бы не гробили существующие музеи (например, Ходынку), создавали новые (как было задумано много лет назад в Питере), если бы в Монино не придумывали каждый год какие-то новые правила посещения (всякие там ограничения и т.п.), да было бы все это общедоступно, открыто, доброжелательно к посетителям, а экспонаты имели бы приличный вид (примерно, как на Западе), куда родители могли бы придти с детьми на весь день, рассказать им об авиации, о каждом самолете-вот это была бы популяризация. Ну, плюс к этому фильмы худ. и док. по авиации, её истории на CD, DVD и т.п. Да много можно было бы чего придумать, будь это хоть кому-то нужно в нашей стране. Но никому это не надо. Пока заметно, как минимум, наплевательство (это самое мягкое определение). Не хочется просто говорить о сознательном разрушении памяти, истории...


Это да...  :Frown: 

Очень обидно, когда смотришь на западные авиационные музеи. Там у них чистота, порядок. Техника стоит в помещениях, а не на ветру. И птицы на нее не срут. И умалишенные вандалы самоли не курочат. А уж когда они говорят, что у них 60-80 процентов техники еще и в летном состоянии (причем, начиная от Первой Мировой войны и заканчивая последними поступившими экземплярами)... Тут просто... Ну.., в общем, вы меня поняли.  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

> Это да... 
> 
> Очень обидно, когда смотришь на западные авиационные музеи. Там у них чистота, порядок. Техника стоит в помещениях, а не на ветру. И птицы на нее не срут. И умалишенные вандалы самоли не курочат. А уж когда они говорят, что у них 60-80 процентов техники еще и в летном состоянии (причем, начиная от Первой Мировой войны и заканчивая последними поступившими экземплярами)... Тут просто... Ну.., в общем, вы меня поняли.


Согласен ... Более того, в том же Монинском музее так ужасно самолеты окрашены... Вроде на прямую под "крышей" ВВС и то... Прямо издевательство какое-то... Взяли бы по нормальному, старую краску смывочкой, подшкурили, нормальной краской окрасили (не для заборов краской и не кистью мазали).... Есть же и технологии окраски, и специалисты с ремзаводов, и база есть, и средства... Так нет... Да и устанавливать самолеты на "зеленую" лужайку - вообще полное безобразие... Ладно там самолеты времен войны, как на полевом аэродроме, но реактивную авиацию... Лампансники себе и ПАГи и технику для дач своих понаходили... Был у некоторых и обалдел, увидев что они подъезд-дороги к своим дачам из новых ПАГов понаделали.....

----------


## AC

> ...Лампансники себе и ПАГи и технику для дач своих понаходили...


Ядрен-патрон!... А технику ВВС то они какую у себя на дачах развернули???...  :Confused:  :Eek:  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

> Ядрен-патрон!... А технику то они какую у себя на дачах развернули???...


Ну чтоб ПАГи ровненько покласть тута надо технику... Толпой солдатиков с лопатами тут не управиться... Или сложно сообразить?

----------


## timsz

> Для популяризации Авиации России и окупаемости затрат на подготовку и печать труда, Энциклопедия поступит и в свободную продажу...


Думаю, что или популяризация, или окупаемость) Или фундаментальность. Одновременно - вряд ли.

----------


## AC

> Согласен ... Более того, в том же Монинском музее так ужасно самолеты окрашены... Вроде на прямую под "крышей" ВВС и то... Прямо издевательство какое-то... Взяли бы по нормальному, старую краску смывочкой, подшкурили, нормальной краской окрасили (не для заборов краской и не кистью мазали).... Есть же и технологии окраски, и специалисты с ремзаводов, и база есть, и средства... Так нет... Да и устанавливать самолеты на "зеленую" лужайку - вообще полное безобразие... Ладно там самолеты времен войны, как на полевом аэродроме, но реактивную авиацию...


*Вот как надо содержать самолеты в музеях.*
National Museum of the USAF.
Dayton - Wright-Patterson AFB, USA - Ohio
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...2A)/1357998/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Вот как надо содержать самолеты в музеях.*
> National Museum of the USAF.
> Dayton - Wright-Patterson AFB, USA - Ohio
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...2A)/1357998/L/


Причем, заметьте! Техника не их, а все равно какое Уважение!!

Зы: Холостяк! Прикольная черепашка!  :Biggrin:  Где Вы их берете?

----------


## Холостяк

> Причем, заметьте! Техника не их, а все равно какое Уважение!!
> 
> Зы: Холостяк! Прикольная черепашка!  Где Вы их берете?


Достойно у них... По уму... Сблизи этот МиГ не видно, но краска явно не для заборов.
Но вот на Неллис МиГ-29, из молдавских, покрашен отвратненько, даже по-нашему... И краска, и кистью мазали..., в кабине наляпали... Фотографии неллисовского МиГа на ветке "Красного флага" есть...

По анимашкам... Есть прога такая - GetSmile v1.9300... С ней в комплекте полно анимашек... В поисковике найдете!

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня разговаривал по этой теме... Хммм... Тяжко идет все... С частей аще все так скудно и медленно идет... Пока собрали мизер... Думали обойтись инфой и материалами из частей, чем очень ошиблись. Как я понял, выделены были копейки, поэтому и интерес и действительно знающих людей "приказом-командой" привлечь незя... Тем более если создается фундаментальный труд, то надо и фундаментальное финансирование... А у нас "как всегда"... Думали на интузиазме им всем материал принесут "на блюдичке с голубой каемочкой", только останется его "по полочкам разложить"... Сейчас начали искать спонсоров для создания этого проекта... Что давно надо было сделать...

----------


## AC

> Сегодня разговаривал по этой теме... Хммм... Тяжко идет все... С частей аще все так скудно и медленно идет... Пока собрали мизер... Думали обойтись инфой и материалами из частей, чем очень ошиблись. Как я понял, выделены были копейки, поэтому и интерес и действительно знающих людей "приказом-командой" привлечь незя... Тем более если создается фундаментальный труд, то надо и фундаментальное финансирование... А у нас "как всегда"... Думали на интузиазме им всем материал принесут "на блюдичке с голубой каемочкой", только останется его "по полочкам разложить"... Сейчас начали искать спонсоров для создания этого проекта... Что давно надо было сделать...


Т. е. подчиненные просят денег (и не копейки!!!), чтобы приказ выполнить?!...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Т. е. подчиненные просят денег (и не копейки!!!), чтобы приказ выполнить?!...


Такой серьезный человек и такой вопрос задает... Хммм...   

Статья Устава ВС РФ № 38 так и гласит : "Командир (начальник) перед отдачей приказа обязан всесторонне оценить обстановку и предусмотреть меры по обеспечению его выполнения." 
То есть командир отдав приказ должен обеспечить его выполнение...
http://www.old.mil.ru/articles/article4089.shtml

Каждое начинание требует вложения финансовых средств. Даже предприятия Остапа Ибрагимовича базировалось на эНной сумме денег..., а у него не мелочь в карманах была, а бумажные ассигнации...

----------


## An-Z

> .. Сейчас начали искать спонсоров для создания этого проекта... Что давно надо было сделать...


Нда.. серьёзно думаете, что при баблосе всё само собой в книгу сложится? Поискали бы человека с опытом выпуска подобных книг..

----------


## Холостяк

Так оно и есть. Я с подобными проектами не раз встречался. 
Во-первых, действительно, расходов не мало. Вот по моей части... Часть образовалась в годы войны. Фото первого командира есть, но инфы по нему - никакой... Благо Подольск рядом, сделали письмо с просьбой найти личные дела и архивы части. Так же там имеются и фотографии. Однако, чтоб ехать в Подольск надо несколько "копеек", потом заплатить "копеечку" за скан документиков, копии фотографий. Как я знаю со своим оборудованием в Архив не пущают... Потом расходы при работе с материалом в части. Были подключены ветераны. Фотографии никто не отдает, их надо оцифровать, отпечатать... Фотографирование техники и базы части. Определились - что фотографировать. Вопрос возник, что надо нести свое личное фотооборудование, так как в части нет. Командир должен утвердить, он тоже там правит и изменяет по своему... Это тоже "копеечки"... То есть, чтобы подготовить в части пакет документов в Труд - надо "копеечки", которые в итоге переходят в "рубли"... Это только на местах.
Во-вторых, правильно Вы пишите - надо специалистов, людей с опытом подобной работы. ГШ ВВС или воинская часть - не издательство и такого ВУСа спецов не имеет. Их надо искать на стороне. Но, в любом случае, специалисты за "спасибо" не работают... Издательского Дома для верстки и дизайна, как и типографии, бумаги - в ВВС нет... 
Тем более с частей, даже "на халяву" как рассчитывали, придет "сырой" материал и сделанный (как уже убедились) тяп-ляп. Его надо сформировать, обработать... Дизайнеру-верстальщику Издательского Дома надо дать материал разложенный "по полочкам". То есть, к какой фото какой текст, желаемый способ отображения материала... То есть до дизайнера - надо поработать, наглядно по-черновому отпечатать, утвердить... Поэтому и назначили спецов из науки. Но... Получается так, как в старой армейской хохме, где старшина задачу ставит покрасить забор , а нет ни кисти ни краски, у него спрашивают об этом или деньги просят на покупку необходимого, а прапор и говорит: "За деньги любой дурак сможет..., а ты возьми и "запросто-так" найди все необходимое и выполни приказ!"
Так же и среди собеседников на форуме есть серьезные люди, которые с удовольствием помогли бы, даже за бесплатно, но... Весь этот проект нереально сделать на энтузиазме нескольких человек и за ИХ СЧЕТ... Баблосы имеют серьезный вес и причем - решающий!
Как говорится, что было бы достаточно денежек и все будет как надо складываться, в том числе и человек с опытом выпуска подобных книг сразу найдется (*даже выбирать из кого будет, как и у кого верстать и печатать*)...

----------


## Холостяк

Видел сегодня в руках у одного генерала книгу. Его не знаю и не стал подходить и просить показать книгу. Все было в коридоре и в "бегах", но на название обратил внимание. Обидно, что обложечку не удалось рассмотреть... Энциклопедия авиации, яркая такая... Сразу позвонил нашим ВВСовцам узнать, неужели наш фундаментальный труд издали, но там чека не оказалось знакомого. Но сомнения у меня, что наши сработали... Скорее это книга "Коммерсанта" имли еще кого то... В поисковике начал смотреть книгу, но не увидел похожего......
Поживем - увидим...

----------


## AC

> Скорее это книга "Коммерсанта" имли еще кого то...


Нет, "Коммерсантъ" пока про авиацию ничего "книжного" не издал, увы...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Значит, новость хоть и с запозданием, но имеет место. Фундаментальный труд вышел в свет в тираже одна тыща экз... В настоящее время осталось 50 штук. Цена с типографии 4 тыщи. Хотел хоть посмотреть, но все как у нас в Авиации - "сапожник без сапог". На руках у моего знакомого не оказалось экземпляра даже чисто визуально оценить.... На словах мне описали так, что типа книга как энциклопедия людей в Авиации.
Если появится возможность хоть сфоткаю обложку и выставлю...

----------


## AC

> Значит, новость хоть и с запозданием, но имеет место. Фундаментальный труд вышел в свет в тираже одна тыща экз... В настоящее время осталось 50 штук. Цена с типографии 4 тыщи. Хотел хоть посмотреть, но все как у нас в Авиации - "сапожник без сапог". На руках у моего знакомого не оказалось экземпляра даже чисто визуально оценить.... На словах мне описали так, что типа книга как энциклопедия людей в Авиации.
> Если появится возможность хоть сфоткаю обложку и выставлю...


Это не этот ли труд часом?
http://www.dom-knigi.ru/book.asp?Art...6&CatalogID=77

----------


## Холостяк

> Это не этот ли труд часом?
> http://www.dom-knigi.ru/book.asp?Art...6&CatalogID=77


Нет... Вы показываете журнальчик по цене от силы 200 рублей... А я ранее ориентировку указал - около 4 тыщ...
Как мне приятель сказал, что книга не для продажи. Ее пользуют как ценный подарок от Главкома ВВС.

----------


## AC

> Нет... Вы показываете журнальчик по цене от силы 200 рублей... А я ранее ориентировку указал - около 4 тыщ...
> Как мне приятель сказал, что книга не для продажи. Ее пользуют как ценный подарок от Главкома ВВС.


Нифига себе журнальчик... Этим журнальчиком можно убить если не слона, то сенбернара точно...  :Smile: 
Хотя дла главкома она пожалуй да -- мелковата... Главком не теми категорями читает...  :Biggrin:

----------


## A.F.

Есть у меня. Типо ОАК наградила на новогоднем пресс-клубе :) Талмуд - и правда убить можно, и не только сенбернара. Весит 2,5 кило (не поленился, взвесил на кухонных весах :) ), в странной голубой матерчатой обложке с золотым тиснением, 880 страниц, включая более сотни мелованных страниц приложения в конце с цветными фотками самолетков, людей, проходных заводов и всяких других железяк, остальные 750 страниц - офсетные, только с ч/б портретиками. 
Ощущения - смешанные. Вначале был весьма рад такому неожиданному подарку (обычно ж награждают всякой никому не нужной фигней). Но когда стал искать биографии конкретных людей, был поставлен в тупик весьма странным подходом к формированию списка. Например, есть некоторые отдельные офицеры (даже не командиры или их замы), скажем, некой ТЭЧ некого отдельно взятого авиаполка, но нет ряда всем известных и заслуженных летчиков-испытателей, главных конструкторов и т.п. (хотя многие и есть). Про цветное приложение в конце вообще молчу. Я уж не говорю про то, что эти страницы, включающие только фото с подписями (а местами и без подписей, даже под групповыми фотками сотрудников), наверно даже школьник сверстал бы лучше - смотрятся чудовищно! Понимаю, как это делалось - разослали запросы по предприятиям/частям, чего дали - то и поставили. В результате, например, на ВВА им. Гагарина - 2 фотки без подписей (забор академии и несколько сотрудников в форме перед столом), на ВВИА им. Жуковского - 4 (здание, памятник Николай Егорычу, групповая фотка ветеранов с подписью и Гагарин чето пишет на бумажке), на 2 ЦНИИ - 3 (из них 2 - одинаковые, много дядьков сидит), на 13 ЦНИИ - 2, а, скажем 30 ЦНИИ - вообще нет. ИМХО: лучше б вовсе не было этого приожения, а отдали бы эти 100 страниц под биографии "пропущенных" летчиков и конструкторов...
А, еще есть ч/б приложение по "предприятиям" и в/ч. Там например так: на "4 Краснознаменную армию ВВС и ПВО" - 3 страницы, а на "5 Армию ВВС и ПВО" - ровно 1 (!) строчка. В составе "6 Армии ВВС и ПВО" имеем: Узел связи, Гвардейская зенитная ракетная бригада, Отдельный гвардейский разведывательный Висленский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова полк, Авиационная база, Отдельный гвардейский вертолетный полк, Гвардейский Невельско-Берлинский ордена Ленина Краснознаменный ордженов Суворова, Кутузова и Богдана Хмельницкого занитный ракетный полк (по каждому имеется по абзацу текста), все... По другим армиям некоторые полки указаны с номерами, а рядом с ними просто, например "штурмовой авиационный полк". Мда...

----------


## AC

> ...Но когда стал искать биографии конкретных людей, был поставлен в тупик весьма странным подходом к формированию списка. Например, есть некоторые отдельные офицеры (даже не командиры или их замы), скажем, некой ТЭЧ некого отдельно взятого авиаполка, но нет ряда всем известных и заслуженных летчиков-испытателей, главных конструкторов и т. п. (хотя многие и есть). Про цветное приложение в конце вообще молчу. Я уж не говорю про то, что эти страницы, включающие только фото с подписями (а местами и без подписей, даже под групповыми фотками сотрудников), наверно даже школьник сверстал бы лучше - смотрятся чудовищно! Понимаю, как это делалось - разослали запросы по предприятиям/частям, чего дали - то и поставили. В результате, например, на ВВА им. Гагарина - 2 фотки без подписей (забор академии и несколько сотрудников в форме перед столом), на ВВИА им. Жуковского - 4 (здание, памятник Николай Егорычу, групповая фотка ветеранов с подписью и Гагарин чето пишет на бумажке), на 2 ЦНИИ - 3 (из них 2 - одинаковые, много дядьков сидит), на 13 ЦНИИ - 2, а, скажем 30 ЦНИИ - вообще нет. ИМХО: лучше б вовсе не было этого приожения, а отдали бы эти 100 страниц под биографии "пропущенных" летчиков и конструкторов...
> А, еще есть ч/б приложение по "предприятиям" и в/ч. Там например так: на "4 Краснознаменную армию ВВС и ПВО" - 3 страницы, а на "5 Армию ВВС и ПВО" - ровно 1 (!) строчка. В составе "6 Армии ВВС и ПВО" имеем: Узел связи, Гвардейская зенитная ракетная бригада, Отдельный гвардейский разведывательный Висленский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова полк, Авиационная база, Отдельный гвардейский вертолетный полк, Гвардейский Невельско-Берлинский ордена Ленина Краснознаменный ордженов Суворова, Кутузова и Богдана Хмельницкого занитный ракетный полк (по каждому имеется по абзацу текста), все... По другим армиям некоторые полки указаны с номерами, а рядом с ними просто, например "штурмовой авиационный полк". Мда...


Халтура, короче, главкомовская...  :Smile: 
А про 5-ю армию ВВС и ПВО ведь целая книга есть отдельная! И собирать ничего не надо самостоятельно!...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас опять готовятся книги по авиации к празднику. Вроде как несколько изданий взялись за это дело. Ну, естественно, и ГШ ВВС готовит очередной фундаментальный труд.

----------


## muk33

> Например, есть некоторые отдельные офицеры (даже не командиры или их замы), скажем, некой ТЭЧ некого отдельно взятого авиаполка, но нет ряда всем известных и заслуженных летчиков-испытателей, главных конструкторов и т.п. (хотя многие и есть). Про цветное приложение в конце вообще молчу. Я уж не говорю про то, что эти страницы, включающие только фото с подписями (а местами и без подписей, даже под групповыми фотками сотрудников), наверно даже школьник сверстал бы лучше - смотрятся чудовищно! Понимаю, как это делалось - разослали запросы по предприятиям/частям, чего дали - то и поставили.


Так оно и было. Особенно прикололи странички с "биографиями" курсантов училищ (известных фамилий) и спонсоров, внесших огромный вклад в нашу воздушную мощь.  Знающие люди говорят, что любой желающий, вложив определенную сумму мог попасть в число великих авиаторов.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот и сейчас тоже несколько "контор" готовит свои книги об авиации, естественно - на деньги "великих авиаторов", о которых можно в этих изданиях почитать-посмотреть...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Есть у меня. Типо ОАК наградила на новогоднем пресс-клубе :) Талмуд - и правда убить можно, и не только сенбернара. Весит 2,5 кило (не поленился, взвесил на кухонных весах :) ), в странной голубой матерчатой обложке с золотым тиснением, 880 страниц, включая более сотни мелованных страниц приложения в конце с цветными фотками самолетков, людей, проходных заводов и всяких других железяк, остальные 750 страниц - офсетные, только с ч/б портретиками. 
> Ощущения - смешанные. Вначале был весьма рад такому неожиданному подарку (обычно ж награждают всякой никому не нужной фигней). Но когда стал искать биографии конкретных людей, был поставлен в тупик весьма странным подходом к формированию списка. Например, есть некоторые отдельные офицеры (даже не командиры или их замы), скажем, некой ТЭЧ некого отдельно взятого авиаполка, но нет ряда всем известных и заслуженных летчиков-испытателей, главных конструкторов и т.п. (хотя многие и есть). Про цветное приложение в конце вообще молчу. Я уж не говорю про то, что эти страницы, включающие только фото с подписями (а местами и без подписей, даже под групповыми фотками сотрудников), наверно даже школьник сверстал бы лучше - смотрятся чудовищно! Понимаю, как это делалось - разослали запросы по предприятиям/частям, чего дали - то и поставили. В результате, например, на ВВА им. Гагарина - 2 фотки без подписей (забор академии и несколько сотрудников в форме перед столом), на ВВИА им. Жуковского - 4 (здание, памятник Николай Егорычу, групповая фотка ветеранов с подписью и Гагарин чето пишет на бумажке), на 2 ЦНИИ - 3 (из них 2 - одинаковые, много дядьков сидит), на 13 ЦНИИ - 2, а, скажем 30 ЦНИИ - вообще нет. ИМХО: лучше б вовсе не было этого приожения, а отдали бы эти 100 страниц под биографии "пропущенных" летчиков и конструкторов...
> А, еще есть ч/б приложение по "предприятиям" и в/ч. Там например так: на "4 Краснознаменную армию ВВС и ПВО" - 3 страницы, а на "5 Армию ВВС и ПВО" - ровно 1 (!) строчка. В составе "6 Армии ВВС и ПВО" имеем: Узел связи, Гвардейская зенитная ракетная бригада, Отдельный гвардейский разведывательный Висленский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова полк, Авиационная база, Отдельный гвардейский вертолетный полк, Гвардейский Невельско-Берлинский ордена Ленина Краснознаменный ордженов Суворова, Кутузова и Богдана Хмельницкого занитный ракетный полк (по каждому имеется по абзацу текста), все... По другим армиям некоторые полки указаны с номерами, а рядом с ними просто, например "штурмовой авиационный полк". Мда...


ужасть... получается, у книжки не оказалось толкового редактора... ни технического, ни по общей редактуре... иа плачу... Андрей, сфотайте плиз несколько страничек сюда на форум, а?

----------

